# what kind of plastics should i use?



## waterfowler95 (Jun 29, 2011)

i live in middletown, pa and i fish on the Susquehanna river and i dont ise plastics so much, i mostly use spinner baits and i really think that plastics would work were i fish but i really dont know how i should rig them up. please help! =O


----------



## redbug (Jun 29, 2011)

I would suggest finesse worms texas rigged with as small a weight as you can get away with 
green pumpkin or water melon candy you can expand to include creature baits in the same colors


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 29, 2011)

Tubes and Sweet Beaver type baits

You can T rig the tubes with a skip gap hook and bullet weight or use a tube weight


The sweet beaver I would T-rig and bullet weight or on a jig head


Cast out parallel with the current and just let the current seep your bait down stream. You want enough weight to just "tick" the bottom not enough to stick and not so little that you cannot feel a rock once in a while 


Here is a tube (I suggest 3-4" size in Black, green pumpkin, motor oil or roadkill colors for your river) 

[youtube]aD23dJ4BcKM[/youtube]

and some more reading on tubes: https://www.probass.net/protips/ScottPeterson/speterson7.php

The sweet beaver looks like this (they have lots of names for this style bait) 

https://img.tacklewarehouse.com/new_product/RISB-098-2.jpg


JD Baits (a sponsor here) makes one called the Mudbug that I prefer

https://www.jdbaits.com/products.htm






Of course you cannot go wring with a senko type bait - 4" is perfect for the smallies in the susky


----------

